# 320 upgrade



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Is it worth the trouble, i have two older 320's that need it. they don't gaurantee it won't still go off. my question is has anyone of you done it and is it worth the hassle of sending them back.

They will probably have it a month or more. they have my PCP bottle for a month now and heard nothing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If you are going to keep them, I'd definitely do the upgrade. YES, it is debatable whether or not it truly resolves the issue completely. But there are videos on Youtube of "pre upgrade" guns being made to go off without a trigger pull. So, for sure do it


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Thanks, guess when i get my bottle back i will do the upgrade. gotta find a box to put both of them in. Figured i'd ship them in their original boxes in another box. they don't want the mags or anything else but the gun. I called them today on my PCP bottle, they haven't shipped the new one out yet. which i already knew that. lol


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Agency Arms SIG P320 Trigger DLC Black - In Stock


Agency Arms SIG P320 Trigger DLC Black - MPN: DIT-320-B - UPC: 676538019359 - In Stock - Price: $75.00 - MSRP: $75.00 - Add to Cart




www.omahaoutdoors.com





Interesting read on the reviews of this replacement trigger. I really do like the safe action type trigger on any striker fired handgun.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

It won't let me see the reviews.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Agency Arms SIG P320 Trigger DLC Black - Free Shipping


Agency Arms SIG P320 Trigger DLC Black - Free Shipping - MPN: DIT-320-B - UPC: 676538019359 - In Stock - Price: $75.00 - MSRP: $75.00 - Add to Cart




www.omahaoutdoors.com





Try this link: 297 reviews top of page. Other link doesn't seem to open.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

That one worked, thanks


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I still have not heard a word on my PCP bottle, it's been two months. how long does it take to screw out a nipple and screw another one back in. with that i have decided not to send them anything for an upgrade. they would probably have them for a year. think i will sell them or trade them. i will probably lose big time but least i won't be dealing with two sig sour products anymore. Amazing how bad their service is. Never again.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> Amazing how bad their service is. Never again.


Sorry to hear that. I Was amazed at how good the S&W customer service is (I posted about it in another thread). When you DO have a problem, customer service can make all the difference on getting repeat customers and erasing the memory of the problem itself.

I've heard so many bad things about FN customer service. And, Beretta customer service is horrendous. The company has even admitted it earlier in the year. But, they used to be fantastic


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I have had good CS from a few gunmakers, Ruger was fantastic. never used S&W, never had a problem. also never used Beretta. i hope that FN502 gives no problems if somethings wrong. i don't think it will. i believe the gun will run with no problems, unlike that Piece of crap P322.

Matter of fact i don't think i have ever had any worse than Sig Sour CS. Buck knives has good CS,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Belt Fed said:


> I have had good CS from a few gunmakers, Ruger was fantastic. never used S&W, never had a problem. also never used Beretta. i hope that FN502 gives no problems if somethings wrong. i don't think it will. i believe the gun will run with no problems, unlike that Piece of crap P322.
> 
> Matter of fact i don't think i have ever had any worse than Sig Sour CS. Buck knives has good CS,


Before my recent experience with S&W, Ruger had been the best customer service experience I've ever had with a gun company. So yea, they are damn good too.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

In my experience Sig Sauer has great service, Had 2 P320's sent them in for upgrades and received the back is just a week maybe 8 days. I've called Sig on maybe 5 other occasions and they were great, 
S&W was kind on the phone but they gave me a price on a new 1911 slide, that was ruined by a dealer( long story) and the price was as much as I could purchase a whole new gun. Ruger was great on my new Mark 22 pistol recall! I won't even get into the nightmare I had with Taurus years ago.


----------

